# New swatch gauge: Wow!



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

After all these years it's quite a shock to find a new knitting tool that is actually different and even a bit exciting. But, this is it. I got an Akerworks swatch gauge. It is very heavy gauge plastic, slightly filmy, with crossed slits in the middle marked off in centimeters and inches. The cool part is that it has little ridged edges at the four corners that actually hook into your work without harming it and keep it from sliding. It's design makes counting both stitches and rows so easy. You have to see it to really understand. You can see it online at Akerworks.com. Maybe there is a YouTube video to show you how great it is, but I haven't looked. It cost me $19.00 with shipping and is worth every penny. And, honestly, I'm not getting paid to say any of this.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Providing like so you can see what it looks like:
http://www.akerworks.com/swatch-gauges.html


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

looks like a handy little tool!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

The genius of simplicity! Like you say, a bit pricey, but worth it.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

What an interesting tool. The review from Clara Parkes is excellent.


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

What a good knitting help. Thankyou.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for telling us about it ☺. Waiting on mine to arrive. Hopefully soon ☺.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Evie253 said:


> After all these years it's quite a shock to find a new knitting tool that is actually different and even a bit exciting. But, this is it. I got an Akerworks swatch gauge. It is very heavy gauge plastic, slightly filmy, with crossed slits in the middle marked off in centimeters and inches. The cool part is that it has little ridged edges at the four corners that actually hook into your work without harming it and keep it from sliding. It's design makes counting both stitches and rows so easy. You have to see it to really understand. You can see it online at Akerworks.com. Maybe there is a YouTube video to show you how great it is, but I haven't looked. It cost me $19.00 with shipping and is worth every penny. And, honestly, I'm not getting paid to say any of this.


Can't wait to get mine !!! Got a msg yesterday that it had shipped from TN. Might even be in tomorrow's mail !!!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I saw this discussed on Facebook. The ladies who owned them love them, may have to look into getting one.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you for posting it


beaz said:


> Providing like so you can see what it looks like:
> http://www.akerworks.com/swatch-gauges.html


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

If I was hand knitting it would come in handy but there's no need to count anything with the gauge rulers we use on knitters. Just have to make sure we use the correct side when measuring.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

They should add ckur to their update notice, this KPer was the reason I found out about it .


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

MzKnitCro said:


> They should add ckur to their update notice, this KPer was the reason I found out about it .


This is how I found out about it too. ckur deserves commissions.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Crafty sells one for less than $6.
https://www.craftsy.com/knitting/supplies/tulip-quick-gauge/458058


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

This is a good idea -- especially the clips to hold it in place. I have have an older one my mother had (boyle maybe??) like the one craftsy sells and it's nice and sturdy -- now i wish it had the clips...


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

This sounds like a plan


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks like a great tool. Sadly the $15 postage to the UK on top of the $16 cost makes it too expensive for me.


----------



## Dabs1971 (Jan 16, 2014)

YarnCreations said:


> Looks like a great tool. Sadly the $15 postage to the UK on top of the $16 cost makes it too expensive for me.


I was wondering that too. Thanks for finding out for me I had one in my cart ready to get. £16 is a bit too rich for me, I'd rather buy more yarn. If it was cheaper I would have got it as I do struggle with checking gauge but I'll wait until something cheaper comes out.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks! I will be ordering one also.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

What I do admire about the one from Akerworks is that they charge a nominal (or probably exact charge to mail - $3.00). Crafty's is cheaper, but they charge $4.99 flat rate postage, which brings it to $10.64. That always turns me off when postage is as much as the item. Maybe it can be found locally.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

looks like a handy tool.


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

I want one!!! LOL


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for advising of this handy dandy counter.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Oooooh my what a great item! ????


----------



## Mollie9111 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you for the info. Ordered one today.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I just bought one! They are on backorder so I might not get it for a few weeks, but hopefully it will arrive soon! This looks amazing!


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Rettea63 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks! I just ordered one. Excited!


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Thankyou for sharing. I have ordered one. Very interesting firm.


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

I ordered one but they were sold out so I won't be getting mine till next week. I agree after all my years of knitting this is the best swatch gauge measure I have ever seen. It is briliant


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

I ordered one as well. I like the "hook on" feature as I have trouble holding the standard ones in place with one hand while counting the stitches.

Thank you for passing this along.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

I first saw this on Knitter's Review. I mentioned it to our LYS owner and she was going to see about getting some for the shop. That would be awesome.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks like a darling ginger cat!!!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't know if you received my comment on your remarks about swatch gauge...Wow! I said What an adorable ginger cat...Wow!!! comment


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh! I want one of these.  Thank you so much for the post.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Evie253 said:


> After all these years it's quite a shock to find a new knitting tool that is actually different and even a bit exciting. But, this is it. I got an Akerworks swatch gauge. It is very heavy gauge plastic, slightly filmy, with crossed slits in the middle marked off in centimeters and inches. The cool part is that it has little ridged edges at the four corners that actually hook into your work without harming it and keep it from sliding. It's design makes counting both stitches and rows so easy. You have to see it to really understand. You can see it online at Akerworks.com. Maybe there is a YouTube video to show you how great it is, but I haven't looked. It cost me $19.00 with shipping and is worth every penny. And, honestly, I'm not getting paid to say any of this.


Thanks, I just ordered one.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I will have to get one of these I hate measuring guage this will make a big difference


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I think if we all wait a bit the price will go down. Maybe Joann's will pick it up. I will stay busy until then.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I just found your post. What is this gauge tool called? I did not see anything at Akerworks.com


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Evie253 said:


> After all these years it's quite a shock to find a new knitting tool that is actually different and even a bit exciting. But, this is it. I got an Akerworks swatch gauge.


 I ordered one when we discussed this several weeks ago, and posted the note I rec'd from the company. 
Perhaps mine is in-the-mail now, considering that we're practically neighbors!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I got a tip about this from a newsletter I get. It looks super - I like the idea that you can't fudge it when the feet are in place. just not sure i want to buy it so hope to hear more about how well it works for you all... :sm24: :sm08: :sm17:


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I sent the link to my knitting friends.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

rkr said:


> I ordered one when we discussed this several weeks ago, and posted the note I rec'd from the company.
> Perhaps mine is in-the-mail now, considering that we're practically neighbors!


Ckur - thx for your original post - 3+ wks ago. 
It's the little 'feet' (ridged projections) at the ends of the cross-sections which are the best feature. 
They hold the gauge in place while placing the pins or counting.
No other gauge has this wonderful feature- and I have at least a dozen different brands/styles.


----------



## K.C. (Jun 29, 2012)

This is great, so much easier to read. Think I'm ordering. . .


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you so much. If I had one of those, maybe it would encourage me to swatch. It is one of the neatest tools I have seen that I actually want to purchase. Susan


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks like a very hand tool. The web site says they have a big backlog of orders and shipping may now (June 2017) take several weeks.


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm ordering four to give as gifts, I'll keep one for myself. That puts the price over the free shipping amount. My friends should love these.
Edited to add: maybe I will receive them by Christmas.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Peggan said:


> Looks like a very hand tool. The web site says they have a big backlog of orders and shipping may now (June 2017) take several weeks.


 I'd say it's going to be longer than that - I ordered on the OP's day of posting - 24 May - and still waiting.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> Thanks for telling us about it ☺. Waiting on mine to arrive. Hopefully soon ☺.


ditto :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Yes, it would be good encouragement to swatch, and not stint on the swatch size (overall). I just ordered one for myself and one for my daughter. I also enjoyed looking at their modular system for drop spindles...but didn't splurge further.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

wow - looks like a really useful tool!


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

Anyone with a handy husband could ask him to make one in wood. Much cheaper, (and nicer!).


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for sharing, it does look very interesting!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Appears to be a very handy tool!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Well I had to have one and should arrive in about 2 weeks. May I use your VISa card??? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

beaz said:


> Providing like so you can see what it looks like:
> http://www.akerworks.com/swatch-gauges.html


thanks for link-just ordered


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine shipped today! WHOOT


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

beaz said:


> Providing like so you can see what it looks like:
> http://www.akerworks.com/swatch-gauges.html


Looks like they've been inundated with orders, so about 3 week wait. Looks wonderful, though.


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks, I have ordered mine and cant wait to get it. I have about 5 swatch gauges, and always have a devil of a time getting them to stay put. This looks like it will simplify things


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Akerworks.com is a wonderful site run by great people. I'd support them over a chain store any day.


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Great tool. Just ordered


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I must have a look at getting one, it may have to wait a month or two I've spent my knit budget for the next few months lol


----------



## lburkley242 (Jun 12, 2017)

I checked it out based on your recommendation. I liked what I saw and bought one. Cudos to you.


----------



## gma.geeg (Sep 12, 2014)

I looked at that one on Crafty and the price is right but I like the narrow slots for rows and stitches on the pricer one! Guess I'm going to have to order one too!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

beaz said:


> Providing like so you can see what it looks like:
> http://www.akerworks.com/swatch-gauges.html


Thank you for providing the link. Looks like a really neat tool.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

I would love to have one but the cost including P&P to UK is $31 which seems rather too much. I haven't found anywhere in England that supplies these (unless anyone knows different .................. )


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

The price is fairly good but it is the cost of postage and exchange rates from overseas currencies to US currency that makes it hard for a lot of people to buy. If we could buy it at par, that would be great!!


----------



## Madassie (Jan 21, 2015)

I want one!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice too know,but I like my Gauge-O-Knit. It hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice too know,but I like my Gauge-O-Knit. It hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice, thanks for posting.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

I like the new one in this post, but I am loyal to my Knitters Pride with the magnifier. Plus I have my Grams metal one as well as some old plastics. (although I may change my mind, I am a fool for kitchen and knitting gadgets)


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

Me too. I ordered one.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Mine arrived late last week - approx 3 weeks after ordering - and I love it.
Jill @ Akerworks kept me informed on delivery progress.
I'm a tool junky and cannot have too many dependable tools to hand.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Would watching any how to use a swatch gauge video, help me learn to use mine? I can't find instructions for this one.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

MzKnitCro said:


> Would watching any how to use a swatch gauge video, help me learn to use mine? I can't find instructions for this one.


Ummmmm...... do you mean how to count & do the math for figuring out sts & rows per inch? 
This gauge is the same as any other while working out the counts, (by placing a pin at the outer edges of the slots in the surface) except the little projecting 'feet/notches' at the outer ends of the 4 shaped edges help keep the gauge in place and not sliding around while marking them. This alone makes this model so worthwhile, as other tape measures and similar devices are more apt to slide around a bit while making the ends of 4 inches, so the counts aren't as accurate.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for help. I ordered one and don't know how to use it ☺. The hats I make are for charity, and I never check gauge. I would like to learn how, should I need to in the future.



rkr said:


> Ummmmm...... do you mean how to count & do the math for figuring out sts & rows per inch?
> This gauge is the same as any other while working out the counts, (by placing a pin at the outer edges of the slots in the surface) except the little projecting 'feet/notches' at the outer ends of the 4 shaped edges help keep the gauge in place and not sliding around while marking them. This alone makes this model so worthwhile, as other tape measures and similar devices are more apt to slide around a bit while making the ends of 4 inches, so the counts aren't as accurate.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

MzKnitCro said:


> I ordered one and don't know how to use it ☺.


 Set the gauge over a center portion of your knitting: it's best to measure the 4" x 4" in the center of a swatch which is at least 6" x 6". Edge sts tend to roll and/or aren't uniform.

Poke a pin down through the exact ends of the gauge's slots.

If you want to use the four inch markings on the gauge, you can-IF the gauge shows whole (not partial) sts within its slots.
Unless you come up w/an exact # of sts, you'll need a calculator to get an exact count of sts per inch. 
Don't 'round off or up' the sets if the measurement is in partial sts.

Divide the number of sts (and that of rows) by 4 to get the sts per inch.
Rows aren't as important as working fewer or more rows can be easily adjusted.

Those partial sts (3 quarters, halves... etc) come into sizing when making garments or items which fit; they'll be too small or too large if those partial sts aren't accommodated/included.

Try a few places over the swatch to get the most accurate averaging st count.

NOW - *Wash & Dry* (as you would clean the item) then measure again. 
The st (and row) count are likely to be a bit different from your first measurings, but this will be the true gauge for fitting a body.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Wow. Thank you so much for this, I really appreciate you taking the time to help me ☺. Now to practice.



rkr said:


> Set the gauge over a center portion of your knitting: it's best to measure the 4" x 4" in the center of a swatch which is at least 6" x 6". Edge sts tend to roll and/or aren't uniform.
> 
> Poke a pin down through the exact ends of the gauge's slots.
> 
> ...


----------

